# I have a picture problem!



## 2legit2quit (Jun 7, 2004)

As you can see from my avatar, this is almost a life size picture of MC Hammer. However, although I don't have a problem with it, you guys might, so if it needs to be smaller how can i make it smaller?


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 7, 2004)

You need to save the picture on your computer.

Resize it in a photo editing program.

Then upload it back to the internet to your own webspace.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Jun 7, 2004)

*thanx*

thank you guys for helping me out so quickly, I appreciate it


----------

